# Hillary



## oldman (Apr 10, 2015)

Just heard that Hillary will announce her candidacy on Sunday.


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 10, 2015)

Finally...


----------



## Josiah (Apr 10, 2015)

She's had plenty of time to think about how things will develop. I think she'll run a very competent campaign. I just hope she doesn't adopt too cautious a political Personae.


----------



## Davey Jones (Apr 10, 2015)

Sorry but still Jeb Bush for President.I really want a female for President to see what she can do but not this gal.


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 10, 2015)

"Gal"? This woman has served her country with distinction as a Senator and as Foreign Secretary. Whether you agree with her politics or not, surely she has earned the right to be taken seriously as a candidate?  If the rest of the world treats her with respect, why shouldn't the same thing happen in her homeland? 

Her gender should be a mere side issue.


----------



## BobF (Apr 10, 2015)

Hillary should be competing against a couple of other good Democrats for the primary position.   If she can win among her party candidates for leading the Democrats to the election, then let her become the party candidate.   I would believe that she will end up a better candidate and President than what we have just now.   But having a trial among the candidates would be a good practice for her before the national elections do take place.


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 10, 2015)

The race hasn't started yet and I assume that she will be tested this time around as she was last time when she ran against Obama. It's a bit premature to decide that her nomination is a lay down mazaire just yet.


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 10, 2015)

Hillary deserves my vote and she'll get it along with my wifes vote.  She is a smart cookie.  She's a moderate Democrat and will serve as a great President.


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Apr 10, 2015)

A few billion dollars from the Kochs and their ilk will most certainly buy lots of attack ads to demean and demonize Ms. Clinton.  They will see that this is one of the dirtiest election cycles every witnessed in our Country.  Ms. Clinton is battle tested in politics and should be able to meet the denegrators headon.  But....

Can our Country take another couple terms of this non-stop bashing of the Leader of the Free World???  From November 2008 until today, we have seen nothing but an all out attack on our President.  Used to be that family business stayed home... within the family.  This group of far right-wing media types... Faux Noise, Limbaugh, Hannity, Beck, etc... have made themselves millionaires by motivating their "cult congregations" to hate this President.  If Ms. Clinton... if another Democrat is elected this ranting will continue and the future of our Country is at risk.

Do we give in and hope a Republican candidate is elected so the hate rhetoric will stop??  If... IF a Republican is elected as POTUS will it stop?  Are we better off with someone on the order of Rand Paul... a moderate... than having another 4 to 8 years of pastisan hacks draping themselves in the Flag while trying to tear this Country apart?  

I wish her well.  I would really prefer a different Democratic candidate that would be strong enough to defeat any of the Republican hopefuls.  I just haven't seen any one out there that would have half a chance of doing so.


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 10, 2015)

G O M, please stop with this Leader of the Free World rhetoric. 
We have our own leader, inadequate though he may be, and we don't get to vote for yours.


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 10, 2015)

Dame Warrigal said:


> G O M, please stop with this Leader of the Free World rhetoric.
> We have our own leader, inadequate though he may be, and we don't get to vote for yours.


I agree.  I grit my teeth each time I hear that term.


----------



## BobF (Apr 10, 2015)

Dame Warrigal said:


> The race hasn't started yet and I assume that she will be tested this time around as she was last time when she ran against Obama. It's a bit premature to decide that her nomination is a lay down mazaire just yet.



Unfortunately the last time Hillary started out as a real deal.   Suddenly in the middle of the preparations days like now, this Obama person decided to take over and with lots of financial backing from folks like George Sorros he built a massive advertizing system.   Hillary looked pretty good on her own but when Obama took over he had much local and other support.

I know of no other so powerful with gifted funds as Obama was back then.   So I think Hillary will do OK.   

I will likely not vote for her but at least we have a better than Obama player this time.   She will have a tough time as Obama is leaving our next leader, a big job with the debt raised from 7.5 trillion up to 20 trillion by the time Obama and his far left lefties leaves.

I hope it gives the Democrats a bit of time for the more intelligent ones to correct a lot of mistakes.


----------



## Glinda (Apr 10, 2015)

Grumpy Ol' Man said:


> A few billion dollars from the Kochs and their ilk will most certainly buy lots of attack ads to demean and demonize Ms. Clinton.  They will see that this is one of the dirtiest election cycles every witnessed in our Country.  Ms. Clinton is battle tested in politics and should be able to meet the denegrators headon.  But....
> 
> Can our Country take another couple terms of this non-stop bashing of the Leader of the Free World???  From November 2008 until today, we have seen nothing but an all out attack on our President.  Used to be that family business stayed home... within the family.  This group of far right-wing media types... Faux Noise, Limbaugh, Hannity, Beck, etc... have made themselves millionaires by motivating their "cult congregations" to hate this President.  If Ms. Clinton... if another Democrat is elected this ranting will continue and the future of our Country is at risk.
> 
> ...



We are in serious trouble if a Democratic president is not elected in 2016. This president will most certainly be called upon to appoint at least one Supreme Court Justice.  I shudder to think of the misery an even more right leaning SCOTUS could inflict on us.


----------



## Butterfly (Apr 10, 2015)

Glinda said:


> We are in serious trouble if a Democratic president is not elected in 2016. This president will most certainly be called upon to appoint at least one Supreme Court Justice.  I shudder to think of the misery an even more right leaning SCOTUS could inflict on us.



Absolutely agree!


----------



## BobF (Apr 11, 2015)

Supreme Court justices should be chosen by their proven record of fair judgements and actions, not by their pushing any political party at all.   Right or left, leaning possibly but that alone should not be the reason they get nominated.   If we look at possible candidates we do see such tendencies but wonder if any judgements are made on their political registration?    I sure hope not as political parties are not even mentioned in our Constitution.   The do exist and they do change and attempt to correct situations,but then they can get replaced for what ever reason the population decides.   Right now we have about 30% Democrat, 30% Republican, and 40% independent by party choice.   Neither political party owns the outcomes directly, and never should they either.  

Independents and crossover voting makes the difference.


----------



## Sunny (Apr 11, 2015)

1. I would vote for nearly any Democrat over any Republican, pretty much across the board, unless the Democrats nominated someone truly awful, or the Republican candidate was fantastically wonderful. And when was the last time that happened?

2. I am not aware of any prominent Republican that I find even remotely appealing as a candidate. Probably the last good one they had was Lincoln. Or maybe, Gerald Ford.

3. I am not crazy about Hillary Clinton, but she's still better than any of the Republicans. I would have preferred Elizabeth Warren. Well, maybe next time.


----------



## Glinda (Apr 11, 2015)

Sunny, I mostly agree with you except about Gerald Ford.  The Nixon pardon was wrong.  IMO, Nixon should have been prosecuted and convicted.  After due process of law, a pardon would have been acceptable.  Nixon did not deserve special treatment never given to other indicted criminal defendants.


----------



## Josiah (Apr 11, 2015)

Sunny said:


> 1. I would vote for nearly any Democrat over any Republican, pretty much across the board, unless the Democrats nominated someone truly awful, or the Republican candidate was fantastically wonderful. And when was the last time that happened?
> 
> 2. I am not aware of any prominent Republican that I find even remotely appealing as a candidate. Probably the last good one they had was Lincoln. Or maybe, Gerald Ford.
> 
> 3. I am not crazy about Hillary Clinton, but she's still better than any of the Republicans. I would have preferred Elizabeth Warren. Well, maybe next time.



There have been many Republicans I've admired Colin Powell, Nelson Rockefeller, Earl Warren, David Stockman, Theodore Roosevelt and I'm sure I could come up with a bunch more.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 11, 2015)

Agreed, DW. We Canadians havea pompous, deluded, I am Bibi's best friend, Prime Minister whom 70% of Canadians dislike, but hey, He is our duly elected leader....here in Canuckistan, land of not so bland! Lol.


----------



## TabbyAnn (Apr 12, 2015)

Dame Warrigal said:


> "Gal"? This woman has served her country with distinction as a Senator and as Foreign Secretary. Whether you agree with her politics or not, surely she has earned the right to be taken seriously as a candidate?  If the rest of the world treats her with respect, why shouldn't the same thing happen in her homeland?
> 
> Her gender should be a mere side issue.



American men show respect for women???  That will never happen.  I don't see how women stand to raise them.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 12, 2015)

TabbyAnn, one of my dearest friends is a Boston Irishman who adores strong women, and treats all women with kindness and respect, not all men are sexist, sadly too many are. I raised mine not to be, that is a victory, he is married to a very strong and accomplished woman. I am certain many American women have similar,stories to share.


----------



## BobF (Apr 12, 2015)

Dame Warrigal said:


> "Gal"? This woman has served her country with distinction as a Senator and as Foreign Secretary. Whether you agree with her politics or not, surely she has earned the right to be taken seriously as a candidate?  If the rest of the world treats her with respect, why shouldn't the same thing happen in her homeland?
> 
> Her gender should be a mere side issue.



I believe the worst effort she has shown was as the Foreign Secretary.   One of the worst and still under investigation was the one where the rebels were attacking our embassy in the Libya and killing the ambassador.   There were a bunch of lies about what was going on, no military alerted to go help, just a major screw up, and still today there are no honest answers about what was happening an  no help offered.   

A lot of folks still remember those days and will remember on election day as well.   She has plenty of questions that need answered and folks will remember them.

But even so, she will be a lot better than the one we have now.


----------



## Josiah (Apr 12, 2015)

It would certainly be nice Bob if the justices were totally free of political contamination but the country is politically very divided and the last time I looked Lady Justice's blindfold seems to have slipped, her scales are unbalanced and any pretense that the court is not political is a faded memory. That's the way it is and that's the way it will stay and so winning the presidency is the only way to alter the court.


----------



## Robusta (Apr 12, 2015)

I will be voting against her in the primary. I think that she is capable of being a great president and I think that she deserves it.
I will vote for her in the primary and I do believe that she will win.
I also believe that she will be tormented harasses and for lack of a better word, emasculated by the opposition. The hate that the right holds for Mr. Obama does not even begin to hold a candle to the hate and disrespect Mrs.Clinton is going to suffer.
I worry that her health is not up to the rigors that will be required of her, I am worried that hers will be an administration beset by one trumped up manufactured crisis after another.
Frankly I think t would be better for the country if she would step down. Bernie Sanders or Elizabeth Warren could do the job as well. At this point I see her desire for the presidency as an ego thing.


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 12, 2015)

The Republicans mentioned by Josh are "Old school" republicans not the nut cases, greedy, fanatics of today.  You look back at my voter registration records and you will see I was a republican back in the day, I didn't leave the party, it left me and millions of other Americans.  I also admired a very smart, honest President Ike.  Dwight David Eisenhower was a favorite of mine.  But todays republicans stick to high heaven.


----------



## BobF (Apr 12, 2015)

Robusta, you are so right.   Hillary has an enormous ego.


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 12, 2015)

Robusta said:


> I will be voting against her in the primary. I think that she is capable of being a great president and I think that she deserves it.
> I will vote for her in the primary and I do believe that she will win.
> I also believe that she will be tormented harasses and for lack of a better word, emasculated by the opposition. The hate that the right holds for Mr. Obama does not even begin to hold a candle to the hate and disrespect Mrs.Clinton is going to suffer.
> I worry that her health is not up to the rigors that will be required of her, I am worried that hers will be an administration beset by one trumped up manufactured crisis after another.
> Frankly I think t would be better for the country if she would step down. Bernie Sanders or Elizabeth Warren could do the job as well. At this point I see her desire for the presidency as an ego thing.



Re-read you first two sentences.  I think you need to edit your post.


----------



## oakapple (Apr 12, 2015)

I thought that American men DID treat women with a lot of respect, American women are not usually backwards in coming forwards ( at least, not on this site.)


----------



## Robusta (Apr 12, 2015)

Thank you, I did edit it reads better now.
And already the ignorant right brings up Benghazi. Investigations were conducted and concluded. Lessons learned and policy and practices modified. No criminal actions found. Please check and see how many embassy personal have died under Republican administrations!!!  Please call for investigations into those.
BobF, I do see value in some conservative positions and do like give and take discussions. However in the 3 week I have been lurking and the one week I have been posting, I see your comments are gleaned directly from Fox news and regurgitated verbatim.
Would you lose your tea party card if you were to take a more moderate position on anything just once?


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 12, 2015)

Robusta said:


> Thank you, I did edit it reads better now.
> And already the ignorant right brings up Benghazi. Investigations were conducted and concluded. Lessons learned and policy and practices modified. No criminal actions found. Please check and see how many embassy personal have died under Republican administrations!!!  Please call for investigations into those.
> BobF, I do see value in some conservative positions and do like give and take discussions. However in the 3 week I have been lurking and the one week I have been posting, I see your comments are gleaned directly from Fox news and regurgitated verbatim.
> Would you lose your tea party card if you were to take a more moderate position on anything just once?



Wow!  You sound like my kinda guy.  Glad you joined us.


----------



## BobF (Apr 12, 2015)

Robusta said:


> Thank you, I did edit it reads better now.
> And already the ignorant right brings up Benghazi. Investigations were conducted and concluded. Lessons learned and policy and practices modified. No criminal actions found. Please check and see how many embassy personal have died under Republican administrations!!!  Please call for investigations into those.
> BobF, I do see value in some conservative positions and do like give and take discussions. However in the 3 week I have been lurking and the one week I have been posting, I see your comments are gleaned directly from Fox news and regurgitated verbatim.
> Would you lose your tea party card if you were to take a more moderate position on anything just once?



Well, you are not correct in what you said about my news watching.   We do watch Fox News but mostly we have NBC on and when NBC is not on because of sports we switch to CBS or ABC.   I do not quote Fox much at all as mostly we watch on a late afternoon news show and little else.    So most likely I quote NBC as that is on most of the time in mornings, noon, and evenings.   Best untangle you ideas of what I watch most.

As for the Tea Party, I am no where  near that far right attitude at all.    I am more like a more neutral,  middle road, neither Democrat or Republican person.   Sometimes I vote anti Republican like with the birth control items, they are fine with me.   With medical I prefer with out the mandatory stuff of Obama care.   There are other ways of making sure the poorest folks do get medical.   My medical cost so far have gone up since Obama care came about.   My original insurer stopped their support.   And so far the replacements do cost me more and the payments cost more.

I guess you have not read my posts about no more party politics on our ballots.   I would like to see nothing but names to vote among and let people have to read about the candidates prior to voting so if party is big, then they will know who to vote for by name.   At least back in the 1950's they did remove the one vote party vote and forced all to read the ballots.   One more step left to make it right.

I guess I will have to go back and recheck that Algeria thing as I don't remember any official ending of the inquiry.


----------



## BobF (Apr 12, 2015)

Robusta said:


> Thank you, I did edit it reads better now.
> And already the ignorant right brings up Benghazi. Investigations were conducted and concluded. Lessons learned and policy and practices modified. No criminal actions found. Please check and see how many embassy personal have died under Republican administrations!!!  Please call for investigations into those.
> BobF, I do see value in some conservative positions and do like give and take discussions. However in the 3 week I have been lurking and the one week I have been posting, I see your comments are gleaned directly from Fox news and regurgitated verbatim.
> Would you lose your tea party card if you were to take a more moderate position on anything just once?



Sorry, but you are wrong.   Those hearings are still not done as you claim.

http://www.msnbc.com/msnbc/why-hillary-clintons-benghazi-testimony-would-make-history

[h=1]Why Hillary Clinton’s Benghazi testimony would make history[/h]         01/28/15 02:44 PM

   By Alex Seitz-Wald

Hillary Clinton won’t be the first presumed presidential candidate to be  dragged before a congressional committee if and when she testifies  before the House Select Committee on Benghazi, but she won’t be far from  it. 

(Clip)

Republicans say that’s not so. “Chairman Gowdy has always said we  would welcome her testimony after State produces documents responsive to  Committee requests,” spokesperson Amanda Duvall told msnbc Wednesday.  And she noted that in December, Cummings and Democrats said they opposed having Clinton testify at all.
 “As soon as the State Department complies with our requests for  documents, then we would be thrilled to have her come before the  committee. So It’s really in their hands,” Gowdy said on Fox News Wednesday.


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 12, 2015)

Robusta said:


> I will be voting against her in the primary. I think that she is capable of being a great president and I think that she deserves it.
> I will vote for her in the primary and I do believe that she will win.
> I also believe that she will be tormented harasses and for lack of a better word, emasculated by the opposition. The hate that the right holds for Mr. Obama does not even begin to hold a candle to the hate and disrespect Mrs.Clinton is going to suffer.
> I worry that her health is not up to the rigors that will be required of her, I am worried that hers will be an administration beset by one trumped up manufactured crisis after another.
> Frankly I think t would be better for the country if she would step down. Bernie Sanders or Elizabeth Warren could do the job as well. At this point I see her desire for the presidency as an ego thing.



Just look to Australia to see what may happen. The treatment of our first female prime minister was appalling. She took it all pretty much without a murmur until one day the now PM pressed a sensitive button not long after the death of her father and she let rip in parliament with the misogyny speech that went viral. Her chief tormentors were the Murdoch press and extreme RW talk back radio hosts. In the end, they brought her down because the government was tracking so low in the polls that a palace coup was staged and she was replaced by a man who she herself had earlier replaced. What could have been a wonderful opportunity for a history making period became a complete farce. 

Her speech: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SOPsxpMzYw4 Watch Tony Abbott's face as the speech rolls on.

An R rated analysis of what Julia Gillard endured is found here : http://www.annesummers.com.au/speeches/her-rights-at-work-r-rated-version/


----------



## mitchezz (Apr 13, 2015)

I remember applauding as I watched that live Dame W. Pity Abbott didn't take Julia's advice and reflect on his personal behaviour. Can't believe that toad became PM.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 13, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> I agree.  I grit my teeth each time I hear that term.



Me too! 

Hillary has my vote.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 13, 2015)

Hillary?  What about Linc?


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 13, 2015)

Robusta said:


> Thank you, I did edit it reads better now.
> And already the ignorant right brings up Benghazi. Investigations were conducted and concluded. Lessons learned and policy and practices modified. No criminal actions found. Please check and see how many embassy personal have died under Republican administrations!!!  Please call for investigations into those.
> BobF, I do see value in some conservative positions and do like give and take discussions. However in the 3 week I have been lurking and the one week I have been posting, I see your comments are gleaned directly from Fox news and regurgitated verbatim.
> Would you lose your tea party card if you were to take a more moderate position on anything just once?



Every time I hear a Republican spit out BENGHAZI...    I want to say  Gesundheit

This entire election is going to be about Benghazi and the missing emails...  WHY??   Because they don't have a platform the Americans will vote for..  in otherword... they got nuttin'.     So the best they can hope for is to attack Hillary and hope people fall for it..


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 13, 2015)

What about Linc?  Link up with Linc!  You would probably love his policies and he never waffles!


----------



## BobF (Apr 13, 2015)

Really a bit early for either side to start the campaigning stuff.   Maybe another year yet before things get real serious once again would be just fine.   But it sure looks like some don't want to wait till proper time comes by.


----------



## Jackie22 (Apr 14, 2015)

[h=1]Hillary Clinton Rocks The Kochs By Announcing Support For Overturning Citizens United[/h]Source: *Politicsusa.com*

At a campaign event in Iowa today, Democratic presidential candidate Hillary Clinton came out in support of a constitutional amendment to overturn Citizens United. 

During a roundtable with students in Iowa, Clinton said: 

I want to be the champion who goes to bat for Americans in four big areas, four big fights that I think we have to take on because there are those who don’t agree with what I think we should be doing, and they’re pretty powerful forces. 

We need build the economy of tomorrow, not yesterday. We need to strengthen families and communities because that’s where it all starts. We need to fix our dysfunctional political system, and get unaccountable money out of it once and for all, even if it takes a constitutional amendment, and we need to protect our country from the threats that we see and the ones that are on the horizon.

Read more: http://www.politicususa.com/2015/04...cing-support-overturning-citizens-united.html


----------

